# soapmakers and maths



## kosovo (Dec 16, 2011)

why the soapmakers are weak in maths


----------



## dieSpinne (Dec 16, 2011)

I am not weak in mathematics.
I am a software developer and have a strong background in statistics and applied mathematics.

Why do you assume that soapers are weak in math?


----------



## kosovo (Dec 16, 2011)

every site and every forums and every blogs of sopamakers put an calculator


----------



## dieSpinne (Dec 16, 2011)

It is not a basic calculator; it is a soap calculator that makes calculating the SAP value of various combinations of  oils more convenient.

I CAN do the SAP calculations in my head with a lookup table for reference, but it is time consuming and tedious when I am looking for a fun and relaxing activity.  The SAP calculators, though, provide a fast, easy way to make sure that your lye amount is correct for the amount and types of oils you are using.  

Also, it makes it safer for those people that AREN'T good at maths... but they are by no means the standard by which to measure the soaping community... instead, look to our recipes and our commitment to safety by using a piece of software that is tested and found to be reliable... more reliable than humans, in fact, who are prone to error when they are tired.


----------



## carebear (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not weak in math.  Statistics is a huge part of my day job.

SAP calculators are provided for convenience and because they reduce the risk of error.

Like dieS, I'm perfectly capable of doing the calculations by hand but that's not how I choose to spend my time.


----------



## carebear (Dec 16, 2011)

kosovo said:
			
		

> why the soapmakers are weak in maths



Why do you ask such questions?  First you asked why soapmakers are rich (quite an assumption) and now you ask why we are weak in math.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes I take offence to that question too, I am certainly not dumb in the mathematic department!.

I prefer to use soap calc so that I can ensure my soaps are safe !

EDIT: I also have a Distinction in quantitive concepts !


----------



## Moonblossom (Dec 17, 2011)

Gosh as a nurse I'm pretty sure I did good in math as I use it alot so you assume alot. I love that the calculators take the busy out of soapmaking so I can enjoy making the product. Oh and by no means am I rich!


----------



## Relle (Dec 17, 2011)

kosovo said:
			
		

> every site and every forums and every blogs of sopamakers put an calculator



My maths is fine , but your spelling isn't. You have annoyed a lot of people with that comment. :evil: I don't assume that people who work with medicinal herbs are rich or can't calculate. Stop stirring people.


----------



## maya (Dec 18, 2011)

I dare say I am excellent at apothecary math. The smaller math that is the addition, subtraction, multiplication and division of grains, grams and ounces. Now, higher level math, like used in astrophysics is an entirely different story. 


One I believe a TROLL would tell.


----------



## ironbrewer (Dec 18, 2011)

Not saying it isn't annoying, but her English is probably better than your Algerian.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 19, 2011)

TROLL


----------



## kosovo (Dec 22, 2011)

thank you may i was  talking about higher level math


----------



## Hazel (Dec 22, 2011)

kosovo said:
			
		

> thank you may i was  talking about higher level math



Kosovo,

What do you mean by a higher level of math? The forum members come from all different levels of education and professions. For many of us who aren't nurses or chemists, advanced math wasn't a requirement for our educational goals. This made me happy since I'm not a person who sits around and studies math for relaxation.    

I'm sure there are forums if you're looking for one where people discuss high level math. However, this ain't it.  :wink:


----------



## fiddletree (Dec 30, 2011)

kosovo said:
			
		

> thank you may i was  talking about higher level math



Darn it, I thought that my degrees in mathematics and radiological medical physics meant that I could do higher level math....

Seriously, what makes you say something like that? There are some crazy smart people on this forum.


----------



## kbuska (Dec 31, 2011)

What got me interested in soapmaking is I could be weak in math and be rich. 

It's perfect.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Dec 31, 2011)

Hahaha.  That's awesome Ken!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh yeah! And quickly, too.


----------



## ironbrewer (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't believe you can find out how someone is in differential equations from reading this forum!?


----------

